# Praecox rainbow fry



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Anyone know the rough growth rate of praecox rainbow fry ?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They are fairly fast growing as long as they are fed often. I used floating plants to provide micro fauna initially. After 1-2 weeks I then used finely crushed NLS pellets as feed. I have a small shoal of them at my work tank. I just don’t have the resources to salvage fry in this set-up.

Best Regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

ok cool thanks !


----------

